# Best Oakley lens for cycling?



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Saw a couple Oakley threads here recently and rather than jack one of those I thought I would start my own. Anyways, I was wondering what the consensus was for the best Oakley lens for cycling. I am a long time Oakley user of about 10+ years but mostly for golf and baseball. I have a set of half jackets with the golf array (black iridium, fire iridium, g30 golf) and really like the g30 as an all around lens. It especially works well for mtb since it is 30% transmission and accentuates greens which works well for mtb in Ohio where it is mostly in the woods but is not quite dark enough for my preference. 

I have been using the fire lenses for now but am looking to switch. The lenses are pretty scratched up and while I like them I am not sure they work well enough in times when it is not bright sun, especially earlier in the morn or the evening. 

So I just wanted to hear suggestions. Was thinking polarized might not be bad and also thought about the Positive Red or Ruby lenses. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

When riding through the mountains of Japan, you sometimes have to pass through tunnells and sometimes downhill at high speed. Due to that and their over all quality, I like the photochromic Transitions lenses with vents.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

I think one of the best is blue iridium. The base of this lens is vr28, and the contrast enhancing effect is excellent. You can use it in fairly bright days right up to sunsets. Some Oakley cycling-specific shades come with black iridium (some variants of the Jawbone are an example)... this lens sucks for versatility.

Transition lenses are great, but the shift takes awhile and isn't instantaneous.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I have some Oakley polarized lenses. They are great for glare but so ridiculously susceptible to scratches, nicks etc. that I doubt I will go with them again.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I like the basic Black Iridium, my main glasses (Radar) are Black Iridium polarized. I've had other combos and keep coming back to these since I find them visually neutral. You adapt to color shifts though sometimes what I see and my brain thinks isn't right motivates me back to a neutral type of tint. I spend most my days starting at an Adobe RGB calibrated monitor so color differences bother me as it is part of my work.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

black iridium is too dark for me unless i'm on the open road in the glaring sun, which is not terribly often. i like the vr28's and gold iridium, and i'd like to try the fire iridium sometime. there are lots of tree lined roads and things around here and i really like the contrast enhancing lenses.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The Iridium lens tend to scratch too easily.

The gray lenses are too dark; you'll take them off for that reason and find yourself squinting.

I found the Persimmon lens to work well with a much wider range of ambient light.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I wear vr28 most of the time as they have proven to be the most versatile for me during all sorts of lighting. Also have persimmon HD for low light cloudy rainy days. The persimmon is so effective at enhancing light that you can ride way past safe light if you aren't paying attention to time.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of Jawbones, both are great for sunny and bright days...

Livestrong - black iridium
Lemon Peel - fire iridium

The good thing about Jawbones is that you can change the lenses *easily *and *quickly*.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I got the persimmon lenses because of mountain biking, but I found that they work great for road biking as well. They do work great at dusk and with contrast.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

kookieCANADA said:


> The good thing about Jawbones is that you can change the lenses *easily *and *quickly*.


Yeah, like you can the great majority of Oakleys.


Blue eyed devil here. I prefer lenses in the 20-30% transmission range. - g30 titanium iridium, vr28 polarized, shallow blue polarized, "new" blue iridium (with the vr28 base), g30 iridium, grey.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Light +Red is a good lens for general use unless it's really bright.

As has been said, Black is good for bluebird days, but too dark when you're riding in and out of shade.

I'm hoping Oakley release the Ruby Iridium VR50 Transitions as an accessory lens soon.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm torn between adding Fire Iridium and the Light +Red to my selection of lenses for my jawbones.

I have the clear to black transistions and polarized ice.

Need something for more in the middle range.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Considering how much cash you can sink into sunglasses, do we need a thread about *"Cat6 riders with Cat1 shades!"*


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

G30!

The new Ruby Iridium that all the top road pro's from the Tour were riding are supposed to be pretty amazing, but I haven't tried or seen them.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Vented Black Persimmon Transitions have been my favorite. Persimmon has been mentioned a few times, and I like the transitions version even better for sections of ride or times of day when the sun is at its brightest and the standard persimmon lenses might not block out as much sunlight as you'd like.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I like an irridium lense during the bright parts of the day, persimmon for overcast, and clear at night.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

How long do the transition lenses take to change, 10 seconds? 30 seconds?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

@heybrady - if you like G30 but want something slightly darker I would say to try the Blue Iridium. As other have said, it is VR28 base so it has excellent contrast. I have worn this lens during sunny evenings almost all the way to sunset.

@untchbl - I have Light Pos Red Iridium, they are OK but I think the range of your Clear/Black Transitions kind of covers what the Reds would be used for. Fire is darker and contrast enhancing, really makes the trees and greenery pop.

@limba - the Transitions are at least 30s for a complete change. I find they are probably a little too dark in most low light situations but then not dark enough in very bright sunshine. I only have experience with the Black Iridium Persimmon Transitions.

I have a lot of Oakley product....too much. I have learned that I prefer contrast enhancing lenses most of the time and if I had to go down to only TWO lenses I would choose Blue Iridium and Persimmon.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Peter P. said:


> The Iridium lens tend to scratch too easily.


Key with iridium lenses is never to wipe or clean them with anything remotely abrasive (this includes the oakley lens bag). Use lukewarm water to rinse them, hit them with moist fingers and a tiny bit of very mild soap to remove oils, and rinse. Then flick them dry and blow any remaining water droplets off, there won't be much due to the hydrophobic coating.

supplesse.com


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

M Frame.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> I have a lot of Oakley product....too much. I have learned that I prefer contrast enhancing lenses most of the time and if I had to go down to only TWO lenses I would choose Blue Iridium and Persimmon.



I would choose Blue Iridium and he Persimmon transitions, but that's only IF I had to choose. I don't thank god and depending on the day I will bring 2 sets of lenses with me on a ride. I use mostly Jawbones these days so the lenses take up no space. The New Fast Jackets will be replacing them as more lenses become available for them.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Vr28 or G30 are two of the best


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

To those who are interested in the Fire, they are great in sunny days but are a little dark when it is overcast or in the evening hours. I would love G20 type with a mirrored finish. The red base is awesome!

I think I may give the vr28 or blue a try.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

The new Fast Jackets have a G30 Polarized option. They look very similar to the ice polarized but are a true G30 lens. First G30 polarized Oakley has made.

In Arizona I stick to +Red Polar or Black Irid Polar for day time rides.

The VR50 Ruby were a special edition Jawbone/Radar but would be an AWESOME lens if they released it. Oakley only made 250 of each set of sunglasses with those lenses.

I ride HI Yellow in my Jawbones at night. Morning, just before sun is up I am wearing my Split Jackets with G30.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Eric_H said:


> @heybrady - if you like G30 but want something slightly darker I would say to try the Blue Iridium. As other have said, it is VR28 base so it has excellent contrast. I have worn this lens during sunny evenings almost all the way to sunset.
> 
> @untchbl - I have Light Pos Red Iridium, they are OK but I think the range of your Clear/Black Transitions kind of covers what the Reds would be used for. Fire is darker and contrast enhancing, really makes the trees and greenery pop.
> 
> ...


Now there's a man who knows his Oakleys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Br.swans (Jul 18, 2011)

Does everybody pretty much wear M Frames or Radars?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

There's a huge thread on MTBR about Oakleys. Jawbones seem to be the favorite. Radars are probably second. I wear M-Frames.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Split Jacket sunglasses and would like to know wich lenses are more suitable for dawn or night ride? yellow ones or permission?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Jawbones w/Transitions VR50.


----------



## SteveInNJ (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got Rudy's with the photochromatic lenses (standard, not laser). They go from perfectly clear to moderately shaded. I do not like very dark lenses even on sunny days as it is hard to pick up road debris. Highly recommended.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Br.swans said:


> Does everybody pretty much wear M Frames or Radars?


Jawbones are the "it" glasses from Oakley for cycling currently. I have them, and I have Radars. I love how easy the lens changes are with the Jawbones, but for overall function on the bike the Radars are better IMO. 1) The nose pads and long, straight arms on the Radars ensure that they do not slip or move around at all. The Jawbones are OK in the regard, but not nearly as solid as the Radars. 2) The Radars do not have a lower edge on the frame, which makes shoulder checks and peeks under one's arms much easier. The Jawbones have a great field of view, but the lower arm is there.

The only drawback with the Radars is that lens changing is not as easy. It is not rocket science either but compared to the Jawbones it might as well be.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

lockwood1 said:


> I have Split Jacket sunglasses and would like to know wich lenses are more suitable for dawn or night ride? yellow ones or permission?


Clear.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Or the high intensity yellow. I swear those actually make it brighter


----------



## dannyjames1684 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm brand new here, first post actually...i use my Oakley Gascans with the Dark Polarized lens when i ride. I ride in Southern Nevada and San Diego mostly, so the dark is best for me. As i get more into the sport I will likely go with a different frame, maybe different lens...but it's been great for me so far


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

How do the gascans stay on your head when you sweat? They don't have the ubitonium temples if I recall.


----------



## dannyjames1684 (Aug 30, 2011)

heybrady said:


> How do the gascans stay on your head when you sweat? They don't have the ubitonium temples if I recall.


Maybe i just have a fat head haha, but they have stayed in place perfectly fine for me...very comfy everytime i ride


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

When it's really bright here I wear Oakley Fives with the none-more-black Polarized lenses. They stay on my head just fine as well. The only problem is sweat running onto them unless I wear a cycling cap.

Thanks to whoever mentioned cleaning them with mild soapy water, that works!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

daylight - black iridium polarized. overcast - red


----------



## charmette1261 (Nov 5, 2010)

i think, need 2 pairs : hi persimon for bad day and rain, and fire iridium for sun !


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Picked up some custom Jawbones today with black iridium and persimmon lenses. Couldn't believe how much brighter the persimmon lenses made my visibility on my ride this evening. Very impressed.

Based on the comments here I'm thinking of taking the black iridiums back to replace with VR28 Blue Iridiums.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

I use polarized fire iridium


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in west Texas where there is a lot of wind and dust. Is there a type of Oakley lens that is less susceptible to scratches?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Moonnerd said:


> I live in west Texas where there is a lot of wind and dust. Is there a type of Oakley lens that is less susceptible to scratches?


IME: no. This is why I get cheaper sunglasses now.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

*OO Red Iridium Polarized*

I like OO Red Iridium Polarized. They are 18% light transmission and to me the perfect blend of not being too dark but still providing great coverage from the sun. They allow me to see better in to darker areas and shadows. A great all-purpose lens no matter the light conditions you might encounter on a ride.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a few lens shades
VR28, best all around for that long day sun up to sun down there is no better lens shade IMHO, dark enough in the bright but not too dark in the mornings or evenings
red irridium, great on bright sunny days. I find them too dark to race in on most occations
persimmon, great on the mtb or darker winter days
clear, night rides or on the track indoors
jade, simmalar to red irridium but a bit better due to not quite as dark tint
and yellow, i love em for morning rides when the sun will be up soon and really overcast rainy days, on the race bike.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the diffference between Oakley Transitions and Oakley Photochromatic lenses? My understanding is that in both, transmission changes as a function of of UV light intensity. So I'm wondering why Oakley has two versions.

Also, I've read in some posts that in general photochromatic lenses stop reacting as quickly and with as much light-to-dark change after several years. Does anyone here have long-term experience with the Oakley photochromatic lenses?


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

jkk said:


> Does anyone know the diffference between Oakley Transitions and Oakley Photochromatic lenses? My understanding is that in both, transmission changes as a function of of UV light intensity. So I'm wondering why Oakley has two versions.


Two names, same thing. Transitions is a trademark name.

To the guy who asked, the Oakley SolFX lenses take 30 seconds in bright sun to darken.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks F45 - mystery solved


----------

